# Copper opens Friday. Anyone know if...



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

Any one noticed if it looks like they will have more than just one White Stripe of Death open?


----------



## nmalozzi (Jun 19, 2007)

From their site:
Copper will open for skiing and riding at 9:00 AM on November 6, 2009. Three Lifts and Three Trails with top to bottom skiing and riding.

Seems like a little more open then just 1 White Ribbon if they are opening 3 lifts, but I'm guessing it will all be pretty much the same run.


----------



## lemsip (Sep 11, 2009)

I think its usually the Eagle and whatever the E lift is now called. Maybe the third is the magic carpet.


----------



## teleboater5.13 (Sep 29, 2005)

I would guess magic carpet, AE and whatever lift that is called that takes you from AE mid-mountain to the top.

So overall no, just one the white ribbon o death


----------



## twitch (Oct 16, 2003)

teleboater likely nailed it. that's the usual opening day assortment.

Dave - I'll drive if you want to do a quick AM sesh on Friday.
gimme a ring if your interested.

MC


----------

